# AAS Structures



## K1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anabolic Steroid Structures


----------



## K1 (Oct 21, 2011)

AAS Structures 2


----------



## K1 (Oct 25, 2011)

AAS Structures 3


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 28, 2013)

K1 said:


> Anabolic Steroid Structures



#20 looks cool. nortest anavar


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 28, 2013)

The first set are mostly foregone exotics-

Man I haven't heard or seen the name Stenbolone in forever!


----------

